# Review: North Face Meru gloves



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The North Face Men's Accessories Gloves MERU GLOVE

Bought these at Whistler last fall. Paid full retail of course, you don't get any breaks in Whistler. :laugh:

I haven't had a chance to use them in really cold conditions, and the way this season is going, probably won't. Up until now, I've been buying Dakines and similar in the $60-$80 range. I have to say, the amount you pay makes a big difference. These gloves are goretex, they're substantial, the palms are strong leather, stitching doesn't look like it's going to come loose any time, and most importantly -- at the end of a day of riding, my hands were still warm and dry.

I like the large cuffs -- they keep the snow out of my wrists as well as wrist gators, and I'm finding I don't really like wrist gators. I have large hands so I always have to buy the XL gloves. These are a bit tight with the liners in but quite comfortable without them, and I think the temps will have to drop significantly before I'll need the liners.

The gloves don't have a "wiper blade" on the outside of the thumb, but they do have soft chamois material there, which works just as well for clearing your goggles. I'll likely post another review at the end of the season when I've used the gloves a bit more. For now, looks good.


----------



## Madbob14 (Feb 28, 2013)

Do you find that the leather palms get soaked super easily? I have a pair of leather marmot armageddon gloves and the leather soaks through so fast even with nikwax leather protection.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Didn't get any of that at all. This is pretty dense leather, not sure it would really soak.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Post-season update:

I've been using these things all season (such as it is), and have _yet_ to get cold or wet hands. No rips, no seams separating, no nothing. The only thing that I can say about these gloves that's critical is that the chamois material on the outside of the thumb that's supposed to be useful for wiping your goggles, does a crappy job. I'd be happier with a little squeegie attachment like some of the Dakines have.

Other than that, I think I'll be paying premium price for gloves from now on. Makes a difference.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Shoulda got one of us to buy 'em for ya!

WB season pass holders get 20% at TNF store in the village there. Bought a baselayer back in January from there when I didn't have one and was camping in my car...


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

pretty sure _living_ in one's car is a direct side-effect of paying for a W/B season pass :laugh:


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> pretty sure _living_ in one's car is a direct side-effect of paying for a W/B season pass :laugh:


Point taken... but that can be applied to pretty much anything when you live in Vancouver! Haven't you heard? BC = Bring Cash :blink:


----------

